# Alexandra Stan Hot Performances Collection



## den_79 (18 Sep. 2014)

Alexandra Stan - Give Me Your Everything


 

 

 


 

 

​


----------



## den_79 (18 Sep. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr. Saxobeat (Live targoviste)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*26mb / 1:42 / avi / 666x480​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (18 Sep. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr.Saxobeat - Live in Bulgaria*



 

 

 


 

 

​*29mb / 0:56 / avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (18 Sep. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Lollipop (Live at Mexico)*



 




 




​*124mb / 5:16 / mp4/ HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (18 Sep. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan in Turkey*



 






 ​*100mb / 4:36 / mp4/ HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (24 Sep. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Club VanFranc Constanta*



 

 

 


 

 

 ​*100mb / 3:11/ avi / hd720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (24 Sep. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr.Saxobeat (Live in Moscow)​*

 

 

 


 

 

 ​*35mb / 1:31/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


*Alexandra Stan - Live in Loft, Paris​*

 

 

 


 

 

 ​*23mb / 1:01/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (24 Sep. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Premios 40 Principales Madrid*

*Alexandra Stan - Get Back​*

 

 

 


 

 

 ​*65mb / 3:36/ avi / 850х480​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


*Alexandra Stan - Mr.Saxobeat​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*62mb / 3:24/ avi / 850x480​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (27 Sep. 2014)

*alexandra stan upskirt part 1​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*108mb / 7:01/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*alexandra stan upskirt part 2​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*109mb / 7:03/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (27 Sep. 2014)

*alexandra stan upskirt part 3​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*139mb / 5:40/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*ALEXANDRA STAN - MR SAXOBEAT (Live Toulouse) hd1080​*

 

 

 

 

 ​*103mb / 3:47/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (27 Sep. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr.Saxobeat (Koncert Integrasia)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*106mb / 3:24/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*Alexandra Stan - MrSaxoBeat - Live Nrj Park​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*104mb / 3:17/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (29 Sep. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Get Back (Starfloor 2011)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*104mb / 4:04/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


*Alexandra Stan - Mr.saxobeat (Starfloor 2011)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*109mb / 3:47/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Lollipop (EuropaPlusLive)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*252mb / 2:55/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​

*Alexandra Stan - Mr.saxobeat (EuropaPlusLive)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*259mb / 2:59/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Lollipop.Get Back (live Tijuana)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*108mb / 5:54/ avi / 640x480​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr.Saxobeat.Million (live Tijuana)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*104mb / 5:59/ avi / 640x480​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr.Saxobeat (MuzTV)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*111mb / 3:28/ mpg / 700x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr. Saxobeat (Linzer Krone Fest)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*124mb / 2:47/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Get Back (Linzer Krone Fest)*



 

 




 

 

​*129mb / 2:55/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan -Mr.Saxobeat (Live Goa)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*103mb / 3:13/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan Mr.Saxobeat (Live Bel Air)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*137mb / 3:06/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan Show Me The Way (Live Bel Air)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*167mb / 3:47/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan Get Back (Live Bel Air)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*151mb / 3:27/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (10 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan Saint Tropez (Albania)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*121mb / 5:30/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (10 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Loft Paris*



 

 

 


 

 

 ​*107mb / 3:25/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (10 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Cherry Pop*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​*100mb / 3:18/ mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (10 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Dance*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*121mb / 3:41/ mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (10 Okt. 2014)

*Lemonade (Japan Live)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*101mb / 3:42/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (17 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Cherry Pop (Japan Live)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*106mb / 3:47/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (23 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Get Back (Japan Live)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*104mb / 3:31/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Okt. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr.Saxobeat (Japan Live)*



 

 




 

 

 ​*109mb / 3:44/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (3 Nov. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr. Saxobeat (San Francisco)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*108mb / 2:02/ mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (11 Nov. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Live Spice Hotel​*

 

 




 

 

​*103mb / 3:21/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (21 Nov. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Photoshoot FHM​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*102mb / 1:39/ mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Nov. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Set Me Free ( Japan Live)​*

 

 




 

 

​*108mb / 3:39/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (7 Dez. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Live Sherbroke​*

 

 




 

 

​*110mb / 3:38/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (16 Dez. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Get Back (Izmir) Nip-Slip​*

 

 

 


 

 

 


 

​*107mb / 3:31/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (29 Dez. 2014)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr. Saxobeat (Izmir)​*

 

 




 

 

​*122mb / 3:04/ mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (14 Jan. 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Dance (Izmir)​*

 

 




 

 

​*137 mb / 3:27 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## indiman (15 Jan. 2015)

sehr sexy die gute


----------



## den_79 (24 Jan. 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Back to light (Izmir)​*

 

 




 

 

​*129 mb / 3:14 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (2 Feb. 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Give Me Your Everything, Million (Izmir)​*

 

 




 

 

​*145 mb / 3:38 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (10 Feb. 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Back to light (Japan Live)​*

 

 




 

 

​*101mb / 3:27 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (22 Feb. 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Lollipop (New Year's party)​*

 

 




 

 

​*115 mb / 3:48 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## thepeter588 (5 März 2015)

Schöne Videos


----------



## den_79 (9 März 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Get Back (Turkey)​*

 

 

 

 

 

​*110mb / 2:08/ mkv / HD1440​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Apr. 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Million (Turkey)​*

 

 




 

 

​*154 mb / 3:01/ mkv / HD1440​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (7 Mai 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr. Saxobeat (Turkey)​*

 

 




 

 

​*115 mb / 2:11/ mkv / HD1440​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (22 Mai 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Get Back (Inferno)​*

 

 




 

 

​*102 mb / 3:38 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (9 Juni 2015)

*Alexandra Stan & INNA feat. Daddy Yankee - We Wanna​*

 




 

 


 




 

​*104 mb / 4:15 / mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## Darkstriker010 (15 Juni 2015)

alex is heißßßßßßßß:thx:


----------



## den_79 (21 Sep. 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr.Saxobeat (Die ultimative Chart Show)​*

 

 




 

 

​*101 mb / 2:09 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (13 Nov. 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Improvisation (Baia Mare) Cameltoe​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*102 mb / 2:10 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (23 Nov. 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - Motive (feat. Dorian)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*108 mb / 3:36 / mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (29 Nov. 2015)

*Alexandra Stan - I Did It, Mama!​*

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

​*104 mb / 3:48 / mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (26 Jan. 2016)

*Alexandra Stan - Mr.Saxobeat (Festival Castanelor) ​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*206 mb / 5:11 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (16 Feb. 2016)

*Alexandra Stan - Lollipop (Apres Ski Hits) ​*

 

 




 

 

​*253 mb / 3:50 / mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (11 März 2016)

*Alexandra Stan feat. Mohombi - Balans (2016)​*

 

 




 

 

​*107 mb / 3:08 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (21 Apr. 2016)

*Alexandra Stan - Tokyo Girls Collection 2016*



 

 




 

 

 
*289 mb / 11:05 / mp4 / HD1080*

Download from Uploaded
Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (8 Juli 2016)

*Alexandra Stan & Inna - We Wanna (Le Rotonde Discoclub)​*

 

 




 

 

​*170mb / 4:28 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (16 Sep. 2016)

*Alexandra Stan feat. Whitesound - Ciao *



 

 

 


 

 

 
*101 mb / 2:53 / mkv / HD1080*

Download from Uploaded
Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (4 Apr. 2017)

*Alexandra Stan feat Criss Blaziny - Au gust zilele *



 

 




 

 

 
*112 mb / 3:14 / mp4 / HD1080*

Download from Uploaded
Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (9 Aug. 2017)

*Alexandra Stan - Noi 2 *



 

 




 

 

 
*106 mb / 3:22 / mp4 / HD1080*

Download from Uploaded
Download from Depositfiles​


----------

